# Where do I install a flush kit on an inboard?



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I forgot that before I try to start my engines I need to have the water hose hooked up. I was planning to install one of these kits:










BUT, I'm not sure which hose to put it on. If it even matters?

My engine:











Which hose should it be on?? 1-6 or, another hose that I haven't numbered...


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That's not what you want. I wouldn't use that. That is a non freshwater cooled motor.



You want to T into the hose that comes from the Seacock in the bottom of the boat.



On the trailing end of that hose you want a garden hose hookup that has a cap. Use Brass.



To operate it, you hook the garden hose up, close the seacock, turn the water on and start the motor.



Now you must be dillagent in 2 things with this setup and it would be a good idea to do it this way EVERY time. 



Once your finished flushing it. Remove th garden hose and reinstall the cap, then open the Seacock again. Do it that way every time and you will not forget something so that the next time you use the boat it's ready to go. No overheating and wiping out the waterpump impeller.





Now there is another way to do it that I have seen done. You build this yourself. It uses a Toilet bowel plunger head. I forget if they have some where the head screws onto the pole. If that is so, then that's what I'd buy.

The rest of it is sch 40 PVC. If the toilet bowl head has female threads on it then find a PVC fitting with male threads that match the TB head and has a female on the other end to glue to the PVC pipe. Now with careful measuring and the boat on the trailer you want the length just a little long. A cap gets glued to the other end of the PVC pipe. It will also have a T in that pipe and a fitting to screw the garden hose to.



How it works is you hook the garden hose to this apprentice and it gets wedged under the boat between the hull and the ground. The toilet bowl head covers the thru hull pickup on the outside of the hull.



No climbing down in the bilge each time and no closing and opening the Seacock, but that in itself is not a bad idea to keep the seacock in working order.





Hope that helps.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's what popped up on the 1st search.



http://wileyski.com/other-gear/boat-accessories-99.htm














Very close to what I was talking about, but a Bunch more $. [This one is adjustable ]



Better pix in action.














Then there is this.

http://www.superflushsales.com/product_3.html


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

If it is a true inboard and not a Stern Drive then you need to supply water to the raw water pump. Perko makes a kit that goes between the pump and pick up. This also works on Mercruiser Bravo's and Volvo's. The plugger device pictured will work too, but just make sure someone is watching it to ensure it doesn't fall off.


----------

